# Reusing a yeast cake



## shacked (11/4/15)

I've got JYO's simple Saaz blonde crash chilling and wanted to reuse the WLP001 for an IPA I have in the cube (OG 1.070). There is very little trub and I was wondering if I should:

A ) wash the yeast out and make a starter;
B ) empty the cube directly into the FV on top of the old yeast cake; OR
C ) transfer the yeast cake into a clean FV and empty the cube into that. 

I've only ever washed yeast and reused it with a starter; never pitched the whole cake. 

Cheers!!


----------



## jefin (11/4/15)

Hi Shacked

Personally I'd use option B (although a lot of people will tell you not to!).

Last IPA I did was done in the same way, 1080 wort pitched directly onto the yeast cake. Had no issues with it.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Yob (11/4/15)

if you rinse / wash, you will need time, if you want to pitch today, take a jar of the slurry. A whole yeast cake is a massive over pitch for a regular beer. 

I've only ever used a whole cake once, and that was for a RIS


----------



## shacked (11/4/15)

Yob said:


> I've only ever used a whole cake once, and that was for a RIS


Thanks Yob,

One question, for your RIS did you transfer the yeast cake into a new FV or use the old FV?

I want to do an RIS next.


----------



## Yob (11/4/15)

It was to a new fv, I was concerned with Trub levels blocking the tap, also I was racking onto 1.5kg of berries.


----------

